# kiddies im forum



## Fettesschaf (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo communitie ich wollte nurmal fragen ob es viele kiddies hier im forum gibt^^
Hab jetzt des öfteren sowas erlebt und bei einigen Leuten ist es echt krass.
Als beispiel nenne ich mal  69Anel69.   (allein der name lest mal genau...)

Hier sind seine Threaths:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...mp;hl=&st=0

Besonders 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49932&hl=
und 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49208&hl=

find ich sehr krass da beleidigt er sogar die moderatoren hier.

Was ich n bissl komisch finde ist das seine threats zwar geclosed werden er aber scheinbar nich gebannt wird.
Ich will aber jetz nich nur besagten spieler flamen sondern alle seiner sorte^^
Was denkt ihr dazu?

@ alle:  ich weiß ich mach auch gern mal sinnlose threats (dieser hier in gewisser weise^^)

@ buffed: Weiß nich ob son "beschwerde" threath erlaubt is wenn nich /close


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2008)

Fettesschaf=69Anel69 @ alle die es noch net geblickt haben


----------



## Fettesschaf (3. Oktober 2008)

man sollte vll irgend ne funktion einbauen die es solchen leuten erschwert sich mehrere accounts zu machen.

Ne ich bin bestimmt nich der^^  die Aufmerksamkeit is ja garnich sinn des Threats


----------



## BladeDragonGX (3. Oktober 2008)

Fettesschaf schrieb:


> man sollte vll irgend ne funktion einbauen die es solchen leuten erschwert sich mehrere accounts zu machen.
> 
> Ne ich bin bestimmt nich der^^  die Aufmerksamkeit is ja garnich sinn des Threats




Naja nur leider ist das mit dem was du da Meinst nicht so leicht wen du Mal so überlegst^^


----------



## Lisutari (3. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> Fettesschaf=69Anel69 @ alle die es noch net geblickt haben


Danke, aber ich habs mir fast gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Bitte nichtmehr schreiben noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit muss nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist so schon ein Armutszeugnis


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wüsste nicht genau, wie man das anstellen sollte. Wir könnten höchstens dem Beispiel von wowszene folgen und die Anmeldung komplett sperren, aber dies wäre sicherlich nicht in deinem Sinne - auch nicht in unserem.
Störenfriede gibt es immer, in jeder Alterklasse und Gesellschaft. Sollte so jemand auffalllen, werden eben moderative Schritte eingeleitet. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass wir Moderatoren nicht dazu verpflichtet sind, diese Schritte öffentlich bekannt zu geben.


----------

